# Contributory State Pension if you move abroad



## Butch (8 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I am 50 years old and have been working in Ireland for most of my adult life. I have a very tempting job offer in South America. Since my wife is native to that country, there is the possibility we decide to take roots there and move for good.

Does anybody know if I can keep State Pension rights should I decide to retire in a non-EU country? Since I made way more than 10 years of contributions to the welfare system, I'd imagine I am entitled to a state pension (or part of it), even if I stop contributing between now and my retirement age. But I am not 100% sure, though.

How does it work?

Regards,
Butch


----------



## macbri (6 Jul 2009)

Hi Butch,
I migrated to Australia from Ireland in 2003 after having worked in Ireland for just under 11 years.

I pay PRSI voluntary contributions of 6.6% on my annual salary in Australia which isn't a lot for me as I only work 3-4 months a year(if you are on higher salary may not be worth your while)

Under current rules,I think I'm entitled to 98% of pension when I reach 20 years contribution which will be 3 years time for me.

Contact the voluntary contributions unit to get exact detail should be able to get contact number from www.welfare.ie

Hope that helps


----------



## Ann1 (6 Jul 2009)

Hi Butch
You can get a record of the PRSI contributions you have paid so far by contacting the Records office. This will give you an idea of what your Irish pension might be at 66 years of age. 48 contributions are required per year from the day you commenced work in Ireland up until you reach pension age..... to receive a full pension. 
*Records Section*

 Department of Social and Family Affairs 
Gandon House 

Amiens Street 

Dublin 1 

 IRELAND 
Tel:
  353 (0)1 7043000


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Jul 2009)

As you are now aged 50 and have been working for most of your adult life does that not mean you have paid contributions for 20 or 30 years.
As the previous poster says* write* to  the records section for your records. 

If you have over 20 full years of contributions you should be entitled to a 98% pension (based on current regulations) payable in wherever you choose to live. In that case it would seem a bit pointless to pay voluntary contribuns to gain 5 Euros per week.

Who knows what new regulations are about to come so consider your options carefully.

Don't forget to bring your Irish PRSI no. with you


----------



## TheBeach (7 Jul 2009)

Its possible to get an Irish pension in EU Member states because Ireland has an agreement with them. There are bilateral agreements with Australia, Canada and the US too .  However, I'm not sure about South America.  It might be best to ring the Pension's Office in Sligo and find out what sort of agreement is in place with South America.
Incidentally, the DB481 form (record of your prsi), which the others have posted about, can be requested on the welfare.ie website now.


----------

